# Almost tool-less mini-lathe change gears



## winklmj (Oct 5, 2011)

I saw the idea for this somewhere else but I searched and searched and couldn't find where. So it's not my original idea but it does work:

Parts:





The "knurled knobs" are made from a piece of splined shaft I got from the scrappy. The grip is pretty good.

How the B and C shaft is assembled:





With the B and C Gears:





On the adjusting bracket:





Almost tool-less. Used to need 2 different size hex keys and 2 different wrenches. Now down to just one wrench:





Need to do something with the nut on the adjusting-stud at the very bottom and I won't need that last wrench either:


----------



## B-RAD (Oct 6, 2011)

I've seen it aswell, maybe gadgetbuilder.com?


----------



## winklmj (Oct 6, 2011)

Credit for Gadget builder: http://gadgetbuilder.com/MiniMods.html#GearKnobs

Still can't find out who had the idea for replacing the B&C shaft.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 8, 2011)

> The "knurled knobs" are made from a piece of splined shaft I got from the scrappy.


HMM those knobs look aluminum. What material are they?? the good industrial supply houses sell gear blank rod in various material. 
IIRC in comes in foot lengths of a specified gear tooth then it is jut a matter of machining the hub drilling reaming and parting off. 
it almost looks like the knobs are made frime timing gear blank nice to have if you ever do cnc. 
Knurling is a basic skill taught in basic machining classes and you would do to learn it. I would recommend a scissors knurl LittleMachineShop.com carries them as well as having free plans available. 







http://littlemachineshop.com/Projects/Drawings/KnurlerParts.pdf
I know this is a hobby for most of us so limited time and therefore only so much time ansd money to learn new skills and aqure new tooling. 
Nice writeup on the QC gear knobs. 
Tin


----------

